# Benchmark Results New £2.2k pc. Straight out the Box



## Rulezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi guys. I’m an absolute novice with gaming pc’s. Despite owning gaming pc’s for over three years now.  But recently I purchased the Stormforce prism i7 11700 1g M.2 1g HDD,
 RTX 3080. 2.50GHz  I’ve done the unigine heaven benchmark test 4.0 and it won’t allow me to select tessellation, so that’s disabled.
Again. Clueless. Is this performing as expected for its build ? Do you need more info to be able to determine more accurately ? Thanks in advance


----------

